# Format for posting--please read



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

there is a format that is required and rules to be followed when posting. please follow the format otherwise the poster will be notified to change it. if it is not changed in three days from notification then it will be deleted. 

the format is as follows: 

in the subject heading please indicate the number of rats, gender and location ONLY. example: 3, F, Saint John New Brunswick, CAN. please use full names when naming cities and states/provinces, abbrivation is fine for countries. you may write out the entire word when depicting gender or use F=female, M=male or B=both genders. 

in the body please follow ladylady's format (as this has worked wonderfully so far) which is as follows: 

Country:
State/Region:
City/Town:
Number of rats:
Gender:
Age(s):
Name(s):
Colours:
Neutered:
Reason for rehoming:
Temperament:
Medical problems:
Will the group be split:
Transport available:
Other:
URL of Pictures:
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation:


you may also post pictures of them here instead of just the url but if you do make sure the pictures are no larger then 600x600. you can resize in photobucket if needed and you don't have your own program on your computer. 

finally, some general rules: 

please keep us updated when/if they find homes by replying to the post rather then editing.

when all have found homes please update your subject heading to that effect. 

if you find out about new/different rats needing homes even if you have a post going already or even if you are a rescue please start a new topic for the new rats. 

only reply if there is a need for more information or if you are notifying us of their homing progress. no bumping for bumping sake. this includes posts such as: "bump", "hello", "anyone interested", etc. unless you are looking for more information or giving more information, do not reply. any replies not offering/looking for information will be deleted.

if you want to post that your home is looking for rats please use the above format, just fill out whatever applies. to make it clearer when people are scanning through the titles please have your title say that you are looking for rats. as a template: "looking for # of rats, gender, area you are located in". 

and that's it, thank you for reading and following the format and rules.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

That all sounds good, maybe a thread with people seeking rats might help as I have seen posts like this and posted one myself.

Oh cool I just realised rats needing homes as got its own sub forum 

Ok Homes needing rats -> http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=2374.html


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Because I cant watch a whole section and get email notifications when a new rat(s) needing home is posted could those who want the rats in my myspace blog and as a bulletin PM me so it attracts my attention. Thanks


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Can we change Sex to Gender please!

I was trying to check a post in this section the other day and couldn't because the computer had a word block for the word sex. So can you change that? Please.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah that doesn't really make any difference to us. i won't go through all the past posts and change them but the format will now be gender instead of sex.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Having watched this forum for a while, I really wonder if all the formating is really necessary?

Providing the person in question provides sufficient information (such as location, gender, etc) within their post, most of the other information could be discussed later.

I just notice that it seems to cause more headaches for you all (the moderators) than it solves. :?

Just a thought, I guess.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I think as long as location is included in the title, that should be good enough, but the format for the post itself is good ^_^


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, that'd be fine too. :lol:


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

the format was chosen to be this way to make it easy and quick to scan through and to have ask as few questions as possible. if people would read and follow the rules i would not have any headaches and the format would work perfectly. the only times i have issue is when people aren't following the rules. i could make all posts asking for a person to follow the rules private if you do not want to know what trouble i go through, but i was hoping by making it public it would demonstrate to others to use the forum format rules. what is so difficult about reading the format rules and following them?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

It's not that I don't care to know about your headaches, I was trying to alleviate them a bit. 

I suppose a lot of the issue might come from people who are worried or panicking about finding their rats homes and not thinking... (Though I'll admit to having posted in other boards in the past without reading the rules. Whoops.)

Leaving it as is is fine with me, though.


----------

